# New Years Surprise!



## shadetree_1 (Jan 1, 2014)

My son in law is the lead facilities Tech with one of the citys here in the Valley of the sun and the town manager has been giving him (a piece at a time) his dads tools after he lost his dad last year and he (Brad, my son in law) brought this home to me yesterday, don't know how to use it yet but I'm going to work at it! Barry if you get this way some day maybe you can give me a pointer or two.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DKMD (Jan 1, 2014)

Congrats!

I've got a top for you... Start with something other than ironwood! That stuff is hard!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 1, 2014)

Congrats on your new toy. Looking forward to seeing what comes out of your shop.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 1, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I've got a top for you... Start with something other than ironwood! That stuff is hard!


 
I don't even have a place to mount it yet it's 36" between centers!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 1, 2014)

Welcome to the dark side Joe! I'll save you a seat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 1, 2014)

Very nice! Congrats, Joe!

I just got the exact same lathe up and running myself, with a few changes! You can see my thread here.

Whenever you get around to buying accesories, the headstock spindle is 3/4"-16TPI. It looks like your tailstock might be slightly different than mine, but I found my tailstock is 1/2"-20TPI, which was perfect for finding a jacobs chuck that will just screw on there. It took some time to find an owners manual online, so if you need one, let me know and I can send you a link. (Or send me a conversation with your e-mail address and I could e-mail it to you.) This lathe was made by AMT, but also marketed by, as yours is labeled, Sears. I was able to find the AMT manual for the same lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 1, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Welcome to the dark side Joe! I'll save you a seat!


 
Dark side YES and I hope the Force will be with me!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 1, 2014)

Your all set now Joe! Did you get any tools or accessories?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2014)

OH NO -The chip makers got ya on a slippery slope now!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 1, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Your all set now Joe! Did you get any tools or accessories?


 Had a few but not many, enough to get started I guess.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> OH NO -The chip makers got ya on a slippery slope now!!!


 It's all downhill from here!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> It's all downhill from here!!!



Better go buy a much bigger broom garbage can and backbrace for moving all the chips!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

